
Show HN: A searchable list of VC jobs - ugwigr
http://vcjobs.kgbase.com/
======
andygcook
Some feedback:

\- A filter by location/remote would be helpful.

\- Right clicking and opening in a new tab doesn't work. I have a feeling that
is how many people earnestly looking for a job are going to navigate. Search
the list, then analyze individual postings.

\- Clicking on the modal background doesn't close the modal

Couple of questions:

\- Are the firms at the top the only ones in the dataset, or just the notable
ones people might want to filter on?

\- Would be curious to hear more on how you're sourcing the job listings.

Overall, I thought it was well implemented and easy to navigate. Sent it to a
friend looking for a job in VC. Nice work.

(edit: formatting)

~~~
ugwigr
Very useful feedback - Thank you. We run a startup, Thinknum.com, that scrapes
all types of data for Hedge funds or business intelligence folks so we get the
data from there.

Will iterate on feedback and figure out why Techstars links are not working.

Thank you for feedback.

------
Jommi
Unfortunately most VC jobs are purely connection based and do not really rely
on any sort of skill. Which is of course natural to do industry.

~~~
ugwigr
we are hoping that would change if more VCs start listing their jobs publicly
so anyone can apply.

------
harrydehal
Thanks for putting together this list -- I've been bookmarking VC sites and
manually referring to them in my job search which obviously does not scale.

Feedback:

    
    
      * Table mode vs card mode would allow one to digest more data
      * Allow clicks outside the modal to close the modal pop-up
      * Allow a right-click or specific job posting to be opened in a new window
      * Scroll to top of new fetched results after pagination
    

P.S. Is the front-end (React) code available somewhere where one could
hypothetically contribute?

------
senojretep356
Great work. How long did this take you to build?

~~~
ugwigr
Thank you. it took a couple of hours. I used a nocode tool called kgbase.co.
Also I am a cofounder of thinknum.com where we scrape job listings (and other
data) for hedge funds, large companies so I set up cron script to pull data
from our API into KgBase's API

------
Flowsion
Clicking on individual VC firms doesn't show any results. Looks like a bug, as
they show up in the 'all' filter.

~~~
ugwigr
will investigate. when I click the VC firms I get links like this
[http://vcjobs.kgbase.com/?cat=500%20Startups](http://vcjobs.kgbase.com/?cat=500%20Startups)
and they all have jobs.

